# Sold [email protected]! Pls close



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

i have to sell my 6 bar disto , it chases my beloved clown loaches to much

it will do fine with tankmates that are bigger , or large aros 

it is 3 to 4 inches , with perfect bars ,and bright orange with no nipped fins

$$60 bucks or trade or it/itt dats ? dats must be stable 

NOW $$$$$ 40 BUCKS TAKES IT 

here is a pic from king el , looks the same only smaller 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=361


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

i was just gonna put mine on sale too.. then i realized i dont have a net big enouhgh to catch it lol


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

trip said:


> i was just gonna put mine on sale too.. then i realized i dont have a net big enouhgh to catch it lol


trade or sale ?? it dont matter to me ..

its goung in the 33g tmrw ,


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

saturday morning bumpo [email protected]#$%^


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

im sellin or trading mine as well


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

sunday morning bumper [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

up to the sky ...


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

bump truck [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

trip said:


> im sellin or trading mine as well


oh ya hows that working out for ya ?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

If it helps, Fraser Aquarium has 2" for $80 before tax~ So this is definitely a great deal =)


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

eternity302 said:


> If it helps, Fraser Aquarium has 2" for $80 before tax~ So this is definitely a great deal =)


ya thanks

a great fish for aro owners , plus mine is not 2 inch ..


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

here is a good pic of the fish [email protected]!

http://www.wetspottropicalfish.com/catalog/images/Distichodus sexfasciatus.JPG


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

40 bucks takes it !! Price dropped ..........


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

lol if i can sell mine i'll take yours


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

trip said:


> lol if i can sell mine i'll take yours


0

ok hurry u and sell it then ? 

i want his guy out of my 33gal ..


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

up to the sky [email protected]! price now !! 30 bucks .......


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

how nippy? rays and select cichlids compatible?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

fish on hold for jm 

thanks [email protected]!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

what a great deal, good luck with it Juice!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Victor said:


> what a great deal, good luck with it Juice!


tell me about it 

thanks [email protected]!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

4" at $30 that is a steal to whoever buys it. A 1.5-2 inches cost $55 already.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

If only i had a big enuff tank... good luck and FREE BUMP =)


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Sold thanks [email protected]!


----------

